# Brinsea spot check



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Does anyone else use this thermometer?







I got one because of the review and accuracy claim, but I'm unsure if it's as accurate as claimed. 
It seems quite a bit off from my other digital thermometer. 














I do not want to loose this next batch, and do not know which thermo to trust now.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I have read that a regular old non digital medical thermometer is very accurate and they are pretty cheap. They are just hard to read down in the bator. It might work just to check for accuracy. I haven't tried it though.

I would believe the Brinsea over the Acurite.


----------

